# Why they call me The Snakeman



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought I would post a few pictures of some of the things I've made that led to me being called The Snakeman.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2006)

A few more items.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2006)

A better picture of a guitar strap I made for a co-worker.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2006)

Trifold wallets


----------



## Harvester (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great as always Kenn.  Been saying I'm gonna get this and that havent I   PM me the details please


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 25, 2006)

Cuff bracelet


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2006)

World Class!!! It don`t get no better than that. Somehow or another, I need to get all these frozen skins I have to you. Great work  Kenn!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

Super nice, Kenn!

And like Harvester, I've been saying for a while now "I'm gonna get one" and haven't yet.

My handgun is coming in about 2 weeks, it's holster will be on it's way along with two rattlers.

Do you do checkbook/wallet things?  You know the ones that hold the checkbook, credit cards, money, etc... If so, I'd like one of those as well... just PM me a price.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to add... I bet that 12-string sounds as good as that strap looks!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful work, as always.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful work Kenn, you are very talented.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 25, 2006)

That's some top quality stuff folks!

I've got one of his wallets and it has held up perfectly! 

There ain't many products out there that I could set on day in a day out without tearin' 'em slap up!!! 

I've also got a nice rifle sling! Grade AAA+++


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great Kenn!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 25, 2006)

Good looking work, Kenn.


----------



## Woody (Jul 25, 2006)

If you ever see his work in person -- it will impress you even more.

I couldn't resist buying a couple of wallets for gifts -- and a rifle sling.


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 26, 2006)

Dang, top notch work.


----------



## revrandyf (Jul 26, 2006)

*Guitar Strap*

I am very interested in one of the guitar straps.  Can you email or pm me with a price and whatever other information we need to exchange.  Blessings


----------



## EON (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice work!  That's some neat looking stuff.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 26, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> That's some top quality stuff folks!
> 
> I've got one of his wallets and it has held up perfectly!
> 
> ...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 26, 2006)

Them things still look too alive! I've seen snakeman's rattler merchandise and it is all beautiful stuff.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 26, 2006)

*That's sharp!*

Man, That's some nice stuff you got there Snakeman.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice looking work Ken. I think they look great.


----------



## bainterbunch (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have a website? I would like a rifle sling


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 5, 2011)

bainterbunch said:


> Do you have a website? I would like a rifle sling



Kenn doesn't get on here much anymore and he doesn't have a website...
He does EXCELLENT work...my rifle sling looks as good as it did when he made it almost 10 years ago.
You can send him an email at
thesnakemancompany@yahoo.com


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome craftsmanship!  Great looking wares!


----------

